# albino blue tongue



## Helikaon (Aug 27, 2008)

is there anyone out there other then snake ranch breeding these guys this season.


cheers
H.


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

Hopefully get some 100% hets this year, not overly confident the male is big enough yet though.

Cheers,
JungleRob


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 27, 2008)

JungleRob said:


> Hopefully get some 100% hets this year, not overly confident the male is big enough yet though.
> 
> Cheers,
> JungleRob



your the man i was hopeing to hear from , i thought your one was getting big. if you are successful let me know.
cheers 
H.


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

Will do.

Not been on BTS for a while, really need to catch up with what's going on the the world of blueys.


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 27, 2008)

JungleRob said:


> Will do.
> 
> Not been on BTS for a while, really need to catch up with what's going on the the world of blueys.




same i made a thread a little while ago but yeah i dont go there as often anymore. i guess that will change when all my blues start to go at it


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 27, 2008)

been on bts? is that another forum or something?


----------



## Dave (Aug 27, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> been on bts? is that another forum or something?


There is a site www.bluetongueskink.net or something, they are talking about I think. Real good site.


----------



## itbites (Aug 27, 2008)

I presume a blue tongue forum of some sort?


----------



## itbites (Aug 27, 2008)

too late lol... Hmm shame them SR albino's went so quick!


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 27, 2008)

itbites said:


> too late lol... Hmm shame them SR albino's went so quick!



yeah i just want to match an albino with this one when it is ready to breed..

*




*


----------



## itbites (Aug 27, 2008)

nice! he/she's gorgeous


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

What do you think of this little one? Is a hold back from last season.


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on breedng size, age & weight for male/female eastern blueys?


----------



## Dave (Aug 27, 2008)

JungleRob said:


> What do you think of this little one? Is a hold back from last season.


Wow, That's a stunner! makes me wish I would of took a bluey off someone who offered a little guy to me for free :cry:


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 27, 2008)

JungleRob said:


> What do you think of this little one? Is a hold back from last season.




i like it and i have a perfect male for that, one if you want to breed it next year, the male is a baby from one of those white easterns cross a normal, might produce some nice bubs.

thats if it is a female


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 27, 2008)

thats unless you are selling it junglerob


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

itbites said:


> too late lol... Hmm shame them SR albino's went so quick!


 
Gotta be quick when you buying something that looks this good!:lol:


----------



## itbites (Aug 27, 2008)

omg! (drools on keyboard!) thats one awesome bluey!!


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll be holding onto it, not sure of sex at the moment. hopefully get some more like that this season.


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 27, 2008)

JungleRob said:


> I'll be holding onto it, not sure of sex at the moment. hopefully get some more like that this season.



i'll leave it with you then,


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

itbites said:


> omg! (drools on keyboard!) thats one awesome bluey!!


 
Two different animals, one is quite light, sort white/pinkish. The other is just this mad fluoro orange.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 27, 2008)

if they are un-sexed it sounds like a bit of a gamble, what if you buy 3 and they all turn out to be males or all females


----------



## Pythonking (Aug 27, 2008)

woo could just imagine it helikaon and junglerobs blueies could be patternless albinos


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

That would be great! Can go with my Patternless Childreni.

Is a bit of a gamble buying albinos unsexed. I have normal adults of known sex that I can produce hets from if I end up with the same sex albinos.


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 27, 2008)

JungleRob said:


> That would be great! Can go with my Patternless Childreni.
> 
> Is a bit of a gamble buying albinos unsexed. I have normal adults of known sex that I can produce hets from if I end up with the same sex albinos.




might have to organize a breeding loan down the track hey??


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

Definitely!


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the direction of the member on this site who bought an almost patternless caramel coloured bluey from a pet store last year (I think)

Was it Husta? 

Anyone know?


----------



## Saz (Aug 27, 2008)

This thread just reminded me to weigh mine for you, the male is 287grams


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

OMG!!! WOW.....growing nicely Saz!

Thanks.


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 27, 2008)

JungleRob said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of the member on this site who bought an almost patternless caramel coloured bluey from a pet store last year (I think)
> 
> Was it Husta?
> 
> Anyone know?




interesting i never even heard of this


----------



## slacker (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking good, Rob. Good luck with 'em


----------



## Saz (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's a pickie I just took of him next to my big 4yr old male. He's definitely getting there, the normal phase one is pretty darn big!


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice Saz. - Synchronised Bluing! LOL!


----------



## Saz (Aug 27, 2008)

LOL! I tell you one hand was out ready to grab him incase the big boy turned round and let rip. He was too interested in what was on the floor to worry about the smaller male next to him thank god!

Have you weighed yours recently? 

I think this boy is big enough to breed, he's the same size as two of the adult females. The male in the pic is as big as your two big girls for comparisons sake.


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's the animal I was thinking of earlier. Is from Reptile_City.


----------



## levis04 (Aug 27, 2008)

nice bluey saz!


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 27, 2008)

JungleRob said:


> Here's the animal I was thinking of earlier. Is from Reptile_City.




ah yeah i remember that one.


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

Saz said:


> LOL! I tell you one hand was out ready to grab him incase the big boy turned round and let rip. He was too interested in what was on the floor to worry about the smaller male next to him thank god!
> 
> Have you weighed yours recently?
> 
> I think this boy is big enough to breed, he's the same size as two of the adult females. The male in the pic is as big as your two big girls for comparisons sake.


 

That albino should definitely breed for you this year. My bigger boy is a little over 200g, but has really slowed down with the cooler weather. I need to warm them up again and get some food into them.


----------



## Saz (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine are chomping their way through mince and beardie mix, but they've been inside and kept warm all winter. The others have been outside all winter, except the male in the pic who has been brumating in the bottom of the spare shower under towels. I didn't want to risk him waking up early and knocking up the females!


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 27, 2008)

I've seperated all my blueys, so there's no doubt in my mind whether or not they're hets, etc. when breeding time comes.


----------



## Saz (Aug 27, 2008)

I've had my girls in two sets, ones that are definitely girls, and ones that aren't proven. Wish I had room to separate them all. 

I'm hoping that as I have kept the male on his own I can put them together and they will mate straight away and I have it on sight!


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 27, 2008)

loving all these bluies!! i havent got any as yet, but im planning on it later this year(planning on alot of things, funds persisting). has anyone got the charcoal bluies?

and this might be a stupid question, but if you bred a charcoal to a albino, would it come out as a normal carrying both traits? or would it come out as some super morph? or would it jsut come out normal carrying one or the other trait? etc etc etc


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 27, 2008)

All beautiful blueys guys & gals!


----------



## Saz (Aug 27, 2008)

Where's yours MrBredli??? Hope they are both doing well


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine are at home sleeping - i hope. 

They're all going very well, the hyper looks to be a male, and quite possibly a fertile one considering what i saw leaking from his vent the other day. :lol:


----------



## Saz (Aug 27, 2008)

LMAO!!! Did you check under his bed for magazines???


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 27, 2008)

No, but if there are any there, i'm certain all the pages must be stuck together. :lol:


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 29, 2008)

A couple more pics....


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 29, 2008)

*Awsome pic's JungleRob. Very jelous!!!!!*


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 29, 2008)

so what do albino blueys go 4??


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 29, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 29, 2008)

dukyboi said:


> so what do albino blueys go 4??


 
Crickets, Woodies, mostly greens though.:lol:


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 29, 2008)

lol na like how much would u sell them 4


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 29, 2008)

dukyboi said:


> lol na like how much would u sell them 4




$2...


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> $2...


I'll buy 10,000!!!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 29, 2008)

That's $2 per scale...


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> That's $2 per scale...


Damn it! I got excited and now I'm disappointed :cry:


----------

